
A Tour of Apple's Newly Opened Shanghai Store - samratjp
http://shanghaiist.com/2010/07/08/preview_shanghais_first_apple_store.php?gallery0Pic=8#gallery
======
bballbackus
If you don't want to click through all 28 images paste this in your URL bar so
you can see them all at once:

EDIT: Ugh, markup broke it so I converted it to charcodes (It's not bad I
swear):

    
    
        javascript:eval(String.fromCharCode(100,111,99,117,109,101,110,116,46,100,111,99,117,109,101,110,116,69,108,101,109,101,110,116,46,105,110,110,101,114,72,84,77,76,61,34,34,59,102,117,110,99,116,105,111,110,32,110,101,119,73,109,97,103,101,40,115,116,101,109,41,123,118,97,114,32,105,109,103,61,100,111,99,117,109,101,110,116,46,99,114,101,97,116,101,69,108,101,109,101,110,116,40,39,105,109,103,39,41,59,105,109,103,46,115,101,116,65,116,116,114,105,98,117,116,101,40,39,115,114,99,39,44,39,104,116,116,112,58,47,47,115,104,97,110,103,104,97,105,105,115,116,46,99,111,109,47,117,112,108,111,97,100,47,50,48,49,48,47,48,55,47,97,112,112,108,101,115,116,111,114,101,95,83,72,39,43,115,116,101,109,43,39,46,74,80,71,39,41,59,100,111,99,117,109,101,110,116,46,100,111,99,117,109,101,110,116,69,108,101,109,101,110,116,46,97,112,112,101,110,100,67,104,105,108,100,40,105,109,103,41,59,125,118,97,114,32,115,116,101,109,115,61,91,39,48,49,39,44,39,48,50,39,44,39,48,51,39,44,39,48,52,39,44,39,48,53,39,44,39,48,54,39,44,39,48,55,39,44,39,48,56,39,44,39,48,57,39,44,39,49,48,39,44,39,49,49,39,44,39,49,50,39,44,39,49,51,39,44,39,49,52,39,44,39,49,53,39,44,39,49,54,39,44,39,49,55,39,44,39,49,56,39,44,39,49,57,39,44,39,50,48,39,44,39,50,49,39,44,39,50,50,39,44,39,50,51,39,44,39,50,52,39,44,39,50,53,39,44,39,50,54,39,44,39,50,55,39,44,39,50,56,39,93,59,102,111,114,40,118,97,114,32,105,61,48,59,105,60,50,56,59,105,43,43,41,123,110,101,119,73,109,97,103,101,40,115,116,101,109,115,91,105,93,41,125,59,118,111,105,100,32,48,59));

